# fuji roubaix 3.0



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Any thoughts on this bike? May buy it. It has compact chain ring. Would like triple though.
Are the Shimano sora's solid shifters. I'm wondering if the thumb shifting lever has any issures.
Thanks


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a 2011 Roubaix 3.0 and love it. I haven't had any issues with it so far. You can probably find some pictures of my bike if you look under the Fuji heading. The thumb shifters have worked flawless to this point. I can't comment on the triple vs compact because where we ride, a triple wouldn't give us any edge. It's mainly flat here. Go for it! You will like the bike


----------



## icecom (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 2010 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 and I am satisfied with the bike no problem at all


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

so did the OP end up getting the roubaix??


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Ended up with the Trek 1.2 ( 800miles on it and loving it). I've upgraded the shifters from Sora to Tiagra. Work very well. The cranks upgrade from FSA Vero 172.5mm to Tiagra 175mm.
Thanks for your input.


----------

